# Gewichtstabelle für Luftdruck Slayer



## Felix80 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hat zufällig jemand eine Gewichtstabelle wie man idealerweise den Luftdruck beim Slayer einstellt (Fox-Dampfer)? 

Oder zumindest einen Tip für 90 KG Körpergewicht. 

Danke.


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Juli 2012)

Solange Reinpumpen und zwischendurch das Bike mal durchfedern, bis Du den gewünschten SAG erreicht hast.
Am Slayer machen so um die 30% SAG Sinn, kommt aber auf die individuelle Vorliebe an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mal 17 Bar rein lassen und testen. Wiege auch ca so viel ...


----------



## blaubaer (23. Juli 2012)

Welches Slayer ? Jahrgang ?? Dämpfermodell ??? 



interessanterweise hab ich an meinem Slayer am Sonntag auch am Luftdruck herumgespielt, bei diesen kühlen Temp. von unter 20° kamen mir die 14.5bar bei 94kg kampfgewicht etwas Weich vor. also Pumpe angesetzt und um 1bar erhöht   danach war es noch schlimmer... kann doch nicht sein dass der Dämpfer mit 15.5bar schlechter funktioniert als mit 14.5bar ?? 
hab dann wieder auf 14.5bar abgelassen, fuhr halt dann zwar mit etwas mehr SAG, aber die Bike-Runde war gerettet...


----------



## hugolost (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab bei meinem 07er Slayer mit Fox RP23 15bar drin (100Kg inkl. Rucksack) und komme sehr gut damit zurecht.


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juli 2012)

Das wäre mir alles irgendwie zu weich .... Muss ich echt mal testen ...

@blaubär: Ich meine das 2006 mit einem Fox RP23. Und DU? Sicher das 2012


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. Juli 2012)

TIPP: Sag des Dämpfer immer beim Grundsetup auf ca. 25% des Hubs, und dann ausprobieren.. is doch net so schwer...


----------



## Climax_66 (4. August 2012)

17 bar   Ist ja Hardtail Version
Um den Federweg auszunutzen würde ich mir nach dem Ritt über den Homespot den Gummi anschauen wo der steht, genau auf der Kante zum runterfallen wäre perfekt.


----------

